# Injuries or chronic problems related to wood harvesting/splitting



## gwiley (Jan 11, 2010)

At 40 years old I still have never injured my back, but I am starting to sense that I push my luck more often than I should. I was unloading a load of red oak rounds this weekend and starting getting signals from my lower back that the twist and heave was a bad idea.

Can you guys trace injuries or chronic conditions to firewood splitting/lifting? I am wondering whether I am inviting a retirement as an invalid by pushing my luck here?

What about shoulder/back injuries connected to manual splitting (axe/maul/sledge)? 

I am 6'4"/250lbs and have always figured my body was just about indestructible, but little aches and pains (6 months to recover from some sort of shoulder pain last year) suggest that I am mortal now.


----------



## MarylandGuy (Jan 11, 2010)

You could just sit on the couch and run the oil burner, though I suspect your body would be a lot worse off becoming a couch potato. 

Two popular sayings come to mind, "It's best to do everything in moderation" and "A man has to understand his limitations". 

Continue to cut, but be aware when your body pushes back.


----------



## MNGuns (Jan 11, 2010)

Some how I managed to acquire a firewood elbow a few weeks back. Seems to be getting better. Before that I had a run in with a saw that did a little damage, but other than that I've been good to go.


----------



## wdchuck (Jan 11, 2010)

Firewood elbow, 8 weeks ago, and still an issue despite my best efforts to avoid aggravating it. 

The cardiologist verified clean plumbing from the same work though. " Keep up that woodchopping". 

Did crush a finger between the wood and footplate of the splitter though, that was not a good day.

guess you can't have it both ways.


----------



## Curlycherry1 (Jan 11, 2010)

Sorry dude but once you hit 40 all manner of body parts start to fall apart.

For me I get numb arms after using my 660 or my 051 for more than about 4 hours. It goes away after a few days but if I was to cut 8 hrs/day I would be in trouble.

My brother was forced to get a processor because he could not do all the sawing the splitting by hand that he needed to do to keep up. So the processor allowed him to increase his operation and now he is suffering in other ways. Standing all day is bad plus he does a lot of resplits to make sure his wood is uniform after going through his 4 way or 6 way wedges. He insists on consistency and that comes with a price to his body.


----------



## time warp (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm 51 & hurt all the time. 33-yrs in the flooring business,cutting wood,laying under old cars restoring them or parting them out. It all adds up to pain the older you get.
But the more you do the better it is for you. I have friends that are so lazy they drive their car to the end of the driveway to get the paper. These same guys wonder way they are 100lbs. over weight & can't bend over to tie their shoes without being out of breath.
I'll take the pain!!!


----------



## bayard (Jan 11, 2010)

*sit up,s etc.*

you must do sit ups , deep knee bends,and light barbell work outs.3 to 5 days a week.get to 50-60 sit ups and the same with deep knee bends.pace your self.and start slow.i,am 51 .i still hurt alot of the time, but i do recover.i did get firewood elbow last year took 6 months to go away,i did way to much one month.k


----------



## cornraker (Jan 11, 2010)

wdchuck said:


> did crush a finger between the wood and footplate of the splitter though, that was not a good day.
> .



ouch ouch and ouch


----------



## Soby1 (Jan 11, 2010)

37 years old...Just starting to figure out I can still jump as high as I used to just can't stay up there as long.


----------



## unclemoustache (Jan 11, 2010)

Funny, but when you mentioned your age, my first thought was "old," until I suddenly realized that I'll be "old" myself in less than a year.

I've noticed a great deal of decline, especially in my knees.
Several months ago I was bending over lifting a good sized round, and did the dumb thing of turning while bent over. That hurt, and continued to do so for a couple weeks. I need to remember to be careful with the back!!!


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 11, 2010)

I worry more about busting a gut. I have had to learn to slow down and let equipment do the work. My back hurts many days arm shoulders feet the whole nine. I am not going to lay down and die though. The human body is not meant to quit. Many times a little head scratchin will give you a better way with less fatigue, that is my plan. I split right at 25 cords this summer and yes my body acked but now I have free heat and some money for my efforts here and there. Anyway stretching before a heavy day always seems to help me. I am 46 and 3/4 not old but working on it. I have to look forward to at least 20 more years and good health to see a retirement. Unless I hiit the lotto but seriuosly if I did hit the lotto I would still do things just pick and chose more lol


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 11, 2010)

I worry more about busting a gut. I have had to learn to slow down and let equipment do the work. My back hurts many days arm shoulders feet the whole nine. I am not going to lay down and die though. The human body is not meant to quit. Many times a little head scratchin will give you a better way with less fatigue, that is my plan. I split right at 25 cords this summer and yes my body acked but now I have free heat and some money for my efforts here and there. Anyway stretching before a heavy day always seems to help me. I am 46 and 3/4 not old but working on it. I have to look forward to at least 20 more years and good health to see a retirement. Unless I hiit the lotto but seriously if I did hit the lotto I would still do things just pick and chose more lol


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 11, 2010)

I worry more about busting a gut. I have had to learn to slow down and let equipment do the work. My back hurts many days arm shoulders feet the whole nine. I am not going to lay down and die though. The human body is not meant to quit. Many times a little head scratchin will give you a better way with less fatigue, that is my plan. I split right at 25 cords this summer and yes my body acked but now I have free heat and some money for my efforts here and there. Anyway stretching before a heavy day always seems to help me. I am 46 and 3/4 not old but working on it. I have to look forward to at least 20 more years and good health to see a retirement. Unless I hit the lotto but seriously if I did hit the lotto I would still do things just pick and chose more lol


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 11, 2010)

TreeCo said:


> Damn rope that's a triple post!
> 
> Feeling OK? LOL!



Sometimes ole rope gets to ramblin ya know lol


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 11, 2010)

TreeCo said:


> Keeping that OWB fed is going to kill you!
> 
> That's why I've got an EPA Jotul F600.....and use half the wood or less.



Man I believe that, I burned a full cord last week. My odwf is a converted basement furnace I capped the plenum and took the dual blowers off hooked duct to each one cold air return one to the floor registers. It is redneck as hell but it is central wood heat The big problem is; I need to build a insulation shed around it, lose too much heat when its real cold. But hey, a poor man has poor ways ehhhhhhhhhhhhh:monkey: My bills go down in winter


----------



## Curlycherry1 (Jan 11, 2010)

wdchuck said:


> Did crush a finger between the wood and footplate of the splitter though, that was not a good day.



I did that too. Pulled the skin and meat off of my left pinky under my finger nail. The doc said a messed up finger nail is a bad thing so he opted to remove my pinky fingernail permanently. Now I got a stumpy finger that is real handy for poking people in the eye in bar fights.


----------



## lobsta1 (Jan 11, 2010)

Well, I'm 61, 5'6" & about 160 lbs. Two months ago I was bucking 4' diameter (& a little more at the butt) oak logs. Noodled down into thirds to try & make them little more manageable. HA! Didn't notice until next day how sore my knee was. Doctor said I have a minor tear in the meniscus cartilage. I kept cutting on the oak logs until they were all cut up. Since I only have a 6401 with a 20" bar, it took awhile. Knee was still sore but improving.

A few weeks ago when it was 15 degrees out, I was splitting the oak. In the course of working I let my seat work off to the side a little instead of keeping it to the front of the splitter. (vertical mode) One of the oak chunks exploded with each piece going sideways. Each piece was at least 60 lbs. The left one ended up about 10' away. The right piece flew on a beeline right into the sore spot on my knee. 

I've been wearing a brace since then. It is improving again, but I would definitely say I won't be back on skis this winter.
Al


----------



## dingeryote (Jan 12, 2010)

Up untill a week ago I was starting to get used to bieng 40+ and not tossing rounds I used to and noodling them, and that sort of stuff to keep my back from getting worse. I toss Heavy lugs around in mini marathons of pain for two months of summer and already have sciatica from too much weight on a belt for too long... gotta mind the back and spine.
Any way to keep the load off the back or reduce time spent hunched over is a good thing. Splitter tables, pulp hooks, longer bars for limbing, that sort of thing. Like Rope said, "smarter" dosn't mean less work, just less painfull longer.

Now I find out all those dings and twists to the knees as a younger maniac come back at one time. 40 sucks!

Watch the footing when carrying heavy stuff in deep snow.
Knees will tolerate some twisting, but with a little build up of scar tissue from past insults, they wont tolerate as much. Just sayin.
I cussed the bark plum off of an otherwise healthy Maple yesterday afternoon, for having the gall to sneak a root up under the snow where I was walking. Watch the ankle turning and knee twisting with a load.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## diesel3408 (Jan 12, 2010)

MarylandGuy said:


> You could just sit on the couch and run the oil burner, though I suspect your body would be a lot worse off becoming a couch potato.
> 
> sounds like my gf brother im 22 and bust ass for everything i own and then do the chores at home he says he works harder than me and he dont have a job i told him id give him$250 to chip the brush from she trees i droped and so i can lay the chips down in the barn for the horses and he said he was too busy hes 22 and his pairents bought him a 2005 dodge ram cummins and always give him money and it really pisses me off


----------



## Gologit (Jan 12, 2010)

dingeryote said:


> Now I find out all those dings and twists to the knees as a younger maniac come back at one time. 40 sucks!
> 
> 
> Dingeryote



LOL...just wait.


----------



## whitemountain (Jan 12, 2010)

*Recovery is a process*

This is an area where I have considerable experience, not necessarily from the pain end, but from the treatment side of things. 

When the daily amount of damage exceeds the daily amount of repair injury results

What this means is be smart, maybe slow down a little. Repetitive motions are one of the worst. If you can space your cutting/splitting efforts out over several days instead of doing it all in one day you'll be better off. Some may need to have a days rest in there, or maybe two. You have to give your body a chance to recover/heal. Listening to your body is becoming a lost art. If you listen it will tell you where you stand.

Diet is also important. Many of us eat a primarily pro-inflammatory diety. This means that as we ingest and digest foods that come from a box, bag or can and our body reacts with inflammation. This doesn't help the inflammation that occurs in our joints and muscles with activity and actually slows the recovery process. We often compound this problem with a lack of fresh fruit and vegetable intake. These fruits and vegetables, among many other beneficial nutrients, contain naturally occuring anti-oxidants that help in the recovery process.

Smoking is a killer! If there's anyway for anyone out there to quit, do it! All of the above and much else is compounded by the effects of smoking. I even try to get upwind from the saw while cutting to avoid exhaust gasses.

Last but not least is age. The recovery process slows with age. We can retain much of what we had as young men in terms of aerobic capacity, recovery and healing, etc. if we stay with it. Most of us really struggle with that, being the weekend warrior type, but it is an endeavor well worth the effort.

OK I'm off my soap box now!


----------



## wigglesworth (Jan 12, 2010)

I got a spot in my neck that after a couple cord's of swingin a maul, im done for a week or better.  Other than that, im as healthy as an ox. 

Edit: My wife reminds me I need to loose 20lbs though.


----------



## hoyt38 (Jan 12, 2010)

I was wondering what you are referring to as firewood elbow? The reason I ask is because about a month ago I had a knot pop up on my elbow. it is a little sore when using it but it is really bad if I apply any pressure to it, hit it. etc.
I have not went to the doctor yet mainly because it is not affecting my wood cutting and I need to get one more year ahead before some one tells me I have to stop.


----------



## Ol' Brian (Jan 12, 2010)

I gave myself a good case of tendonitis in my left forearm from splitting wood on the splitter last year. I was doing something that my arm didn't like. That took almost 9 months to go away. 

I've been splitting quite a bit here lately, and no problems so far, knock on wood


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Jan 12, 2010)

gwiley said:


> ...I was unloading a load of red oak rounds this weekend and starting getting signals from my lower back that the twist and heave was a bad idea...



Hey, I was just at physical therapy last night and the guy was telling me that "twist and heave" IS evil, as is "bend & twist".

BTW, I'm 48 and have two herniated discs, but they have probably been that way for a long time, just gradually getting worse. 

This is the first time that I have ever had constant pain (for 2 to 3 months now) and I was pretty depressed for quite a while. I'm not ready to feel all crippled up and was pretty freaked out until I completely changed my perspective the other day. I was reading about someone with problems way more severe than what I'm dealing with and suddenly it didn't seem like such a big deal. 

It doesn't seem to hurt nearly as much with a different frame of reference either. Kinda weirds me out.

.


----------



## headleyj (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm 31, in good shape, lifted weights and exercised for past 11 years pretty regularly. After 2 solid days of dragging, cutting, culitting and stacking...a disc or 2 in my back have been hurting pretty bad - I can trace it directly to the "twist and heave" motion of loading/ unloading rounds/ stacking the wood.

In Physical Therapy now for atleast a month. Pain Killers/ muscle relaxers, stretching, posture change, etc. Loading the stove is a challenge now. It flat sucks. Listen to your body. I know I'll listen more and watch my form very closely. It sucks to be down like this.


----------



## tibikedad (Jan 12, 2010)

lobsta1 said:


> Well, I'm 61, 5'6" & about 160 lbs. Two months ago I was bucking 4' diameter (& a little more at the butt) oak logs. Noodled down into thirds to try & make them little more manageable. HA! Didn't notice until next day how sore my knee was. Doctor said I have a minor tear in the meniscus cartilage. I kept cutting on the oak logs until they were all cut up. Since I only have a 6401 with a 20" bar, it took awhile. Knee was still sore but improving.
> 
> A few weeks ago when it was 15 degrees out, I was splitting the oak. In the course of working I let my seat work off to the side a little instead of keeping it to the front of the splitter. (vertical mode) One of the oak chunks exploded with each piece going sideways. Each piece was at least 60 lbs. The left one ended up about 10' away. The right piece flew on a beeline right into the sore spot on my knee.
> 
> ...



---------------

Next time wear knee pads


----------



## tibikedad (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm 55, and have had a bad back since I was 33. I started to go to a chiropractor right after I injured my back the first time, and have been able to strengthen it and keep it functional ever since. I'm really careful to keep my back straight and lift from the knees, never twist when lifting anything, and not exceed my weight limit of 150 lbs / log. I cut/split 10 chords of wood a year for my indoor boiler, and hope to do this until I'm at least 85.

As I get older, I have more aches and pains (arms, shoulders, hands, legs), but that just reminds me that I am still alive (you don't feel any pain if you're dead).


----------



## beerman6 (Jan 12, 2010)

hoyt38 said:


> I was wondering what you are referring to as firewood elbow? The reason I ask is because about a month ago I had a knot pop up on my elbow. it is a little sore when using it but it is really bad if I apply any pressure to it, hit it. etc.
> I have not went to the doctor yet mainly because it is not affecting my wood cutting and I need to get one more year ahead before some one tells me I have to stop.




google "tennis elbow" it's the same as firewood elbow...

BTW Welcome!


----------



## hoyt38 (Jan 12, 2010)

Thank's beerman. Thats what I was thinking it was but wanted to make sure.


----------



## SINGLE-JACK (Jan 12, 2010)

Soby1 said:


> 37 years old...Just starting to figure out I *can still jump as high as I used to just can't stay up there as long*.



*LOL - laughin' with ya!!! 
37? That's younger than my youngest *... something has always hurt, sometimes a little, sometimes a lot ... still hard at it, though ... 



> _*"Well, I don't know, but I've been told. You never slow down, you never grow old." *_
> --- _Mary Jane's Last Dance _by Tom Petty & the Heartbreakers



*I have found though, I can't jump as high but I stay up longer, LOL!!!*  Make mine whiskey, straight up.

... lunch is over, back to work.


----------



## boda65 (Jan 12, 2010)

MarylandGuy said:


> You could just sit on the couch and run the oil burner, though I suspect your body would be a lot worse off becoming a couch potato.
> 
> Two popular sayings come to mind, "It's best to do everything in moderation" and "A man has to understand his limitations".Continue to cut, but be aware when your body pushes back.



Good advice. :agree2: At 44, 6'3", and 240lbs, your post pretty much matches my experience. It seems my body started going to Hades in a handbasket around age 40. 

My grandpa heated exclusively with wood. He cut all his wood with a massive old Homelite gear drive bow saw. He split it with a maul (that I now posess ) until age 88. In his last couple of years, he would set the really tough ones aside and have my dad bring the splitter over. I'm sure he had pains, but never heard him mention any. 

I think the key as others have mentioned is moderation. Stop heaving 2 foot oak rounds out of the back of the truck.  Get help with them, or better yet noodle them into smaller chunks before loading. I split with a maul, but do it for an hour or so a day, don't get any aches that way.

Listen to your body and take care of it, it's the only one you'll get.


----------



## PA. Woodsman (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh yeah, dealing with shoulder pain right now that the chiro said is the Supraspinatus muscle and possibly some tendonitis. It came from years of physical work such as firewood and all that it entails, lifting a TON over and over and over right before Christmas because work was nuts, and also not having the level of my computer keyboard and mouse lined up properly-it was too low. Plus being 49 doesn't help. 

My problem is, I REFUSE to give into it and accept like people say "these things happen with age" and "you're getting older" which are true, but it bothers me and even kind of depresses me when I'm not up to snuff. I use my head, and give into it to a point, but I want to be as good as I can be for as long as I can be. I take a lot of vitamin supplements, try to rest enough, and try to do proper stretching/strengthening exercises for whatever body part hurts. And a good massage therapist does wonders.

Like John Kay of Steppenwolf once said in concert "if you stop movin' they start throwin' dirt on ya". Very true....

"KEEP FIGHTIN' BOYS-KEEP CUTTIN"!!!:greenchainsaw:


----------



## stihlaficionado (Jan 12, 2010)

52 in Feb and back problems for the last 20 years: 2 serious bouts that took over 4 months to heal completely. Twisting with weight is a no-no. Also try to keep the weight as close to your body as possible when lifting. Try to keep the shoulder to hip axis straight...ie., let the legs to the lifting.

Stretching is a must Every day...lower back, torso, hips, legs especially.

I try to sit in the jacuzzi as much as possible 20-30 minutes per session

Drink lots of water to clear out the toxins in your muscles...Beer is NOT like water


----------



## beerman6 (Jan 13, 2010)

stihlaficionado said:


> Beer is NOT like water



:monkey:


----------



## Curlycherry1 (Jan 13, 2010)

For years every once in a while I would stress out my back and then I would do something to throw it out and it would shut me down for 4-6 days. I would miss work, could not function, and it would take 2-3 weeks before I was back to "normal."

Out of desperation I went to a Chiropractor and he got me going faster than it usually took. My back went out 2x more over the next 2 years and since then it has not gone out for 4+years. I think it is voo-doo medicine, but it seems to work. Now I can stress things bad doing something and then go to him and it does not go all the way to a full blown problem.


----------



## sbhooper (Jan 13, 2010)

I am 55 and basically am still going strong. I injured my shoulder last year and it still fights me a little, but hasn't changed things much. I injured it throwing branches when a springy one pulled my arm the wrong way. I have always stayed in shape, so overall, I have not had many injuries. Any time that you are doing very physical work, you are subject to various types of injuries. 

The main thing is to try not to overdo it, or take unnecessary chances.


----------



## Austin1 (Jan 14, 2010)

sbhooper said:


> I am 55 and basically am still going strong. I injured my shoulder last year and it still fights me a little, but hasn't changed things much. I injured it throwing branches when a springy one pulled my arm the wrong way. I have always stayed in shape, so overall, I have not had many injuries. Any time that you are doing very physical work, you are subject to various types of injuries.
> 
> The main thing is to try not to overdo it, or take unnecessary chances.


Yep I am 41 but after a few hours of pond hockey I am sore the next day, never happened when I was young.I never thought it could happen to me. I always over do thing GO HARD OR GO HOME bring home a load of wood split it that day. Ah I don't need a jack to lift that transmission in?
I got married late in life listen to your wife my wife's favorite saying is your going to bust a nut!


----------



## JFerg65 (Jan 14, 2010)

Well.... Just turned 44 in December. Been running a chain saw since I was 12 and never had a scratch/injury until August 3 of 2009. 

View attachment 121595


I was trimming some big azzz branches off of an oak in the back yard with my STIHL power Trimmer extended all the way out. Saw pinched, branch was hanging. Got the ladder out climbed up it took hold of the saw pushed the branch to the side, saw comes out, milli second later branch comes straight down hits the only digit planted firmly on the top of the ladder and crushes my thumb.

Had gloves on. I thought it had taken my thumb clean off. So with the saw still running and in my hand I climb down the ladder, turn the saw off and with my hand wedged under my arm and squeezing it like there is no tomorrow I hustle to the house..... yep you guessed it I was alone except for my lab. I contemplated driving the 30 minutes to the hospital but then started feeling the pain and saw how the blood had squirted out the back of my glove from the impact. 

So a call to 911 and went and sat in the middle of my driveway for them to find me in case I passed out. 

The picture is from a week after the accident. I am very lucky to still have my thumb and I don't think it will ever be the same. 

Just remember that those two thumbs are the only thing that keeps us at the top of the evolutionary ladder.


----------



## slinger (Jan 14, 2010)

Be smart with your back. Use your knees.

You will get hurt sooner or later in the woods or while handling the wood.

The bennies far out-weigh the negs.

Forget gettin that big gnarly chunk loaded. There will be another day LOL!

Take ibuprofen _*before*_ you head to the woods...

I'm 44 goin on 19. I feel like a teenager (with something wrong!)


----------



## lisapizza (Jan 14, 2010)

No serious injuries to speak of but I have suffered from Chainsaw elbow for yrs, I have been using an Elbow Strap like this and it`s helped me alot ~

http://www.painreliever.com/Tennis-Elbow-Straps_ChoPTsEbSp.html


----------



## boilerwood (Jan 14, 2010)

I usually use a flatbed wagon to haul wood home. Thanksgiving weekend I cut and loaded 3 wagon loads of really nice oak. Felt great about getting a good start on my cutting for the year. When I got the last load home I bent over to pull the hitch pin and POP went my lower back. It was pretty sore for a couple weeks. Cutting, loading didn't bother a thing, get injured pulling the pin. Figures.


----------



## sixgun (Jan 14, 2010)

Firewood elbow has been my buddy for quite some time now. I've got one of them straps, too, just can't seem to get it to stay on the fat part of the muscle (like the doc says it should). I use Mr. Icepack then jump in the hot tub.

Temporary relief only, as I usually get into something I shouldn't quick enough. Work smart, folks. Hurts less in the long run.


----------



## topgut (Jan 14, 2010)

*Managed pain*

Hit 46 this past year. I have to fuel an outdoor wood stove also. I mostly cut pine and lighter less dense wood because its usually free. Storm damage mostly. When I first started cutting in large quantity my back really hurt the day after. Now I guess I'm in better wood cutting shape since the day after is no where near as bad. A great benefit I found is less splitting since the OWB accepts much larger pieces of wood than a traditional wood stove. Don't get me wrong, a long day of cutting will provide me with sore lower back and numb hands for a short period after. Arthritis or what seems like it in my wrists is now showing up. What I do is use the equipment more and my body less whenever I can. The tractor lifts the heavy stuff now and I take less chances. I will always love swinging that Husky 51 around and not buying oil..........Machines dont feel pain therefore use them more and your back less.

A wise man once told me. "you can use your brain or you can use your back"

Cut on!


----------



## logging22 (Jan 14, 2010)

Curlycherry1 said:


> Sorry dude but once you hit 40 all manner of body parts start to fall apart.
> 
> For me I get numb arms after using my 660 or my 051 for more than about 4 hours. It goes away after a few days but if I was to cut 8 hrs/day I would be in trouble.
> 
> My brother was forced to get a processor because he could not do all the sawing the splitting by hand that he needed to do to keep up. So the processor allowed him to increase his operation and now he is suffering in other ways. Standing all day is bad plus he does a lot of resplits to make sure his wood is uniform after going through his 4 way or 6 way wedges. He insists on consistency and that comes with a price to his body.



I use a saw 8 to 10 hours a day, 6 days a week. Its finally taking its toll on the arms and hands. Wrists and fingers stay numb most of the time. Carpal Tunnel? Cant help it. Part of the job. Gonna run a saw till my hands fall off!!


----------



## boilerwood (Jan 14, 2010)

One of the benefits of getting older is the wisdom that accompanies age. 20 years ago I'd go to the woods when I'd thrown my last piece of wood in the stove and go at it like I wuz killin' snakes. Now I'm 2 years ahead and find that there's nothing wrong with sitting on the tailgate and taking a break now and then.


----------



## indiansprings (Jan 14, 2010)

Forty Seven, had four stents put in at thirty eight, two back surgeries at 41 and diagnosed with mixed connective tissue disease at forty six.
Don't ever let them cut on your back unless it is the last resort. I need two artificial disc put in but at 125-150k and with insurance not covering it not an option. Life expectancy for people with mixed connective tissue disease is around ten years anyway. I get out an cut wood with the boys everyday I feel like it. I usually ache all over after a hard day, but it keeps me from sitting around and being depressed. Take care of the back, use good lifting techniques, wear a back belt if at all possible, wished I listened to my late father who warned me when I was 18-30 picking up huge rounds or lifting around on machinery. Sleep on a heating pad almost every night, take predisone daily along with pain patches. Can't stress taking care of the back enough.


----------



## KodiakKen (Jan 14, 2010)

*a young spry 33*

6'3'' 280 pounds..more in the middle..I have had lower back problems most of my life..from being overweight..I like to eat. wear a dam back brace regardless of age. If you are ten feet tall and bulletproof and don't want to show your "weakness" to you cutting partner..put a shirt over it. take care of the only body you have..Talk to some of the old coal miners..once you hurt your back once..it will never be the same. Water makes the blood flow better. blood flow stimulates nerves and tells you faster if something may be at risk. keep your muscles warm in cold weather. you will pull a cold muscle far faster than something warm and stretched.


----------



## howellhandmade (Jan 14, 2010)

This is a philosophical statement, not a religious one, but the old preacher had it right: "Whatsoever thy hand findeth to do, do it with thy might; for there is no work, nor device, nor knowledge, nor wisdom, in the grave, whither thou goest."

Jack


----------



## whitemountain (Jan 14, 2010)

I feel I should chime in again here. 

Back braces are a double edged sword. They can be great support while lifting, especially a heavy and or awkward lift. Like big/heavy rounds can be. Don't get sucked into wearing it all the time. This will actually weaken the stabilizing muscles of the area over time. Proper use of a "back brace" would actually mean wearing it around undone most of the time. 

Let's take your Wally world employee who has a company issued back brace. It's a good one that has straps over the shoulders, is properly sized and the employee knows how to tighten the brace properly. If the employee walks around the store all day, all week with the brace clamped down, doing its thing the body will naturally begin to break down the tissues that would normally provide that support. If on the other hand the employee only tightens the belt when lifting, maybe 25-50-100 times a shift, then the brace has only been worn a couple of hours at most. The back has had support when extra may be needed, but not allowed the body to start the accomodation process that would ensue following what amounts to a "soft cast".

I don't have a problem with braces in general, but often they are used incorrectly. 

In my mind a long term solution would involve strengthening and balancing the musculature of the back. There are many ways to do this, and most exercises involving an exercise ball will help.

Allow me to chime in briefly on one other aspect of injury and healing. Ice is your best friend in the days following an injury, tweaking the back, inflamming the chainsaw/firewood/axe elbow/shoulder/etc. Heat should be avoided for atleast 2 days, and usually 3. After 3 days heat can be used in the absence of infection, cancer, etc. If you have trouble remembering you can always use ice. 10 minutes every hour is ideal. Too much ice can be harmful as well, but 10 minutes every hour is safe and effective.

Dehydration of tissue is the main ingredient for disaster. A hydrated tissue will have better blood supply, be more flexible, and in the event of injury will heal faster. This seems to be particularly important to the Disc. Water is good.

Be safe, have fun.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## KodiakKen (Jan 14, 2010)

*good point*



whitemountain said:


> I feel I should chime in again here.
> 
> Back braces are a double edged sword. They can be great support while lifting, especially a heavy and or awkward lift. Like big/heavy rounds can be. Don't get sucked into wearing it all the time. This will actually weaken the stabilizing muscles of the area over time. Proper use of a "back brace" would actually mean wearing it around undone most of the time.
> 
> ...






cut and use mechanical advantage to roll logs ( cant or peavey or winch) and use back brace when loading and unloading truck. I work with a guy that has one of those 1960's heavy leather weigh lifting belts and I laugh at him every time we cut and he pulls it out..but I know better than to let him lift wood without it. He has missed multiple days of work because he couldn't even roll out of bed when he didn't use it and tried to keep up with me. like most stupid kids..I still lift with my back and if I can grip it..I load it. I know I know..it will catch up to me.. but as long as I can..I will..when I can't..I will find another way.


----------



## NDtreehugger (Jan 15, 2010)

*The 50s tell me to stop*

lifting them 350 pound logs.
blew a disk last year, I'll see what happens this year it may be time for a spliter with a lift and trailer with a drag line and lift


----------



## Freedomins01 (Oct 27, 2019)

I am a 47 year old female. I was helping my dad in early spring get firewood. I picked up an ax and tried to split a log. I discovered I was a pretty good log splitter even with a plain ax. I just went out an bought a couple new axes. One was a 8lb wood splitting Maul. I love this thing. 
I discovered I loved going to the wood and grabbing my maul and splitting a load of wood.
What happened a couple weeks ago caught me off guard. I swung with my maul and felt a sharp pain in my stomach. I tried to swing again. This time was worse. I babied it the rest of the day. The next weekend I wore a back brace and still babied it. 
I was feeling much better this weekend. I still had my brace on. On swing three, I was hit with a blinding pain right in the middle of my stomach. It hurt so bad I could not catch my breath. Minutes later it was still bad pain. I rested and decided I would not swing anymore. I did try to pull to start a chainsaw and the pain hit me worse than ever. I was done. 
I got home and managed to get a shower. I managed to get into bed with some work. I tried to roll over and could hardly bear the pain. The next morning I could not get up. I had to get my son to come sit me up. I discovered I can no longer use my stomach muscles because it is just to painful.
I do not see a sign of a hernia. I don't really know what to do. I do not have health insurance. I am just hoping the pain gets better if I try to be very careful. 
I am sure my wood splitting days are over. I feel broken


----------



## Erik B (Oct 27, 2019)

Freedomins01 said:


> I am a 47 year old female. I was helping my dad in early spring get firewood. I picked up an ax and tried to split a log. I discovered I was a pretty good log splitter even with a plain ax. I just went out an bought a couple new axes. One was a 8lb wood splitting Maul. I love this thing.
> I discovered I loved going to the wood and grabbing my maul and splitting a load of wood.
> What happened a couple weeks ago caught me off guard. I swung with my maul and felt a sharp pain in my stomach. I tried to swing again. This time was worse. I babied it the rest of the day. The next weekend I wore a back brace and still babied it.
> I was feeling much better this weekend. I still had my brace on. On swing three, I was hit with a blinding pain right in the middle of my stomach. It hurt so bad I could not catch my breath. Minutes later it was still bad pain. I rested and decided I would not swing anymore. I did try to pull to start a chainsaw and the pain hit me worse than ever. I was done.
> ...


@Freedomins01 Sorry to hear of your problems that developed while trying to put up some wood. Welcome to the site, also. Many of us develop aches and pains from working with wood and we all have to learn how to listen to our bodies and quit when we get tired or a bit sore. Maybe some good rest for a few days will help. Good luck with your recovery.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Oct 27, 2019)

Age 68, my back is still (amazingly) uninjured. The sins of my youth inflicted mostly mental injuries (if any there be). I started wood burning (and stopped backpacking) 12 years ago. I gave myself tennis elbow after a particularly energetic session with a maul, wedge and oak which took almost 6 months to heal. Got a splitter after that. Each season I have made some improvement to my equipment or techniques to remove another potential source of injury. It helps that I have a very analytical mind coupled with being very lazy. Hoping to keep doing this until they drag my dead ass out of the house.


----------



## svk (Oct 27, 2019)

Nothing major, all go away with time. 

Elbow issues when I did a lot of hand splitting and was using a 15 lb saw for everything.

Tinnitus fires up when I run high revving ported saws. Dies out after a a few months in the off season.

Tweaked my knee and had soreness in the inside joint for a few months this year.

When I was working up a lot of heavy boiler wood my hands started to hurt because I was grabbing chunks one handed to load.

Oh and if I run a saw without Antivibe (Super XL is notoriously bad) for extended periods my left hand gets numb.


----------



## Odog (Oct 27, 2019)

Freedomins01 said:


> I am a 47 year old female. I was helping my dad in early spring get firewood. I picked up an ax and tried to split a log. I discovered I was a pretty good log splitter even with a plain ax. I just went out an bought a couple new axes. One was a 8lb wood splitting Maul. I love this thing.
> I discovered I loved going to the wood and grabbing my maul and splitting a load of wood.
> What happened a couple weeks ago caught me off guard. I swung with my maul and felt a sharp pain in my stomach. I tried to swing again. This time was worse. I babied it the rest of the day. The next weekend I wore a back brace and still babied it.
> I was feeling much better this weekend. I still had my brace on. On swing three, I was hit with a blinding pain right in the middle of my stomach. It hurt so bad I could not catch my breath. Minutes later it was still bad pain. I rested and decided I would not swing anymore. I did try to pull to start a chainsaw and the pain hit me worse than ever. I was done.
> ...



Sounds like a pulled abdominal muscle. Rest is pretty much your best remedy for it.


----------



## Haironyourchest (Oct 28, 2019)

38, no chronic injuries. Had chunks fly back at my knees and shins when crosscutting stacked logs, several times. Very sore, very dangerous for the kneecap, probably, so I ware leg armour now...tongs and sappie for moving wood around, the less stooping the better. No hand splitting, machine all the way. Wheelbarrow, sack trolly and mini dumper if the wood needs to be transported more than a few feet. I did a bit of Jiu-Jitsu training a few years ago, and one thing it tought me was how the musculoskeletal system really works. I learned how to bend down, stand up, lift, turn and so on - how to align my body with the work so as to make the most of my stability and large muscle groups. Simple things like looking up with my head when picking up something heavy, instead of looking down at it. Making 
sure my spine is straight.


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 28, 2019)

Jeez as a old goat nearly 73 6 foot and a over weight 250 pounds I just don't know what to tell all you children on how to work and not injury your selves.
I firmly belive and live in the saying* USE IT OR LOOSE IT.*

You can't be setting around 8 months of the year swilling beer and doing nothing and expect to do real manual work for 2 or 3 months just to heat the house.

I have this real bad pain runs down my right leg. I atrubite not to a fire wood cutting injury but from all my medical cards I carry in my wallet on the right buttox. I have two cards one for each of my New improved Knees so I can show the reason why I set off metal dectors. A pair of card for my new lens's in my eyes put in when they removed the catractics Neither a result of working fire wood. I also have a card I carry that says I am a diabetic and not a drunk, give me a sugar drink. Also not a result of working a buzz saw, cross cut ssw, chain saw, chopping axe, splitting maul sledge & wedge or carrying wood.
So I am doing aleve every 8 hours and stopped carrying my wallet with all the medical cards in my right rear pocket with all the insurance cards and the New improved body parts cards.

I admit I realy did try to watch colleage foot ball Saturday while it was raining. Can't do it. Can't stnd the talking heads compairing this person to that person and so on.
I went and sat down at my shot shell reloader and loaded up a bunch of 12 ga ammo 
then I took time to cresse a bunch of my guns till the rain stopped. 

So remember *USE IT OR LOOSE IT*. get off your butt stop drinking sugary drinks and yes beer has a lot of sugar. and use your body parts and even you may make it to 73.

 Al


----------



## SuperDuty04 (Oct 28, 2019)

I’ve got degenerative disk disease and have battled back problems since my early 20’s. Lots of heavy lifting throughout my life didn’t help anything. I’ve had multiple herniated and bulging disks since. My problem is I can’t stop working, not even to heal. I hurt myself this last time the first week of August. Woke up one morning in a world of pain and couldn’t walk. I spent the next month and a half having to sleep on my stomach or my knees and even then it was only about 2-3 hours of sleep a day. The pain wouldn’t allow me to sleep! I even had to eat all my meals on my knees. I couldn’t sit at all or lay on my back or sides. Trying to sit caused such severe muscle spasms it would make a grown man want to cry. I had a family to support and being a business owner, a contractor, I had to go to work every day. Every morning I would have to get out of bed and somehow get my boots on, then I’d have to hobble a mile through my pasture barely walking, JUST so that my back would loosen up enough to actually start my work day. I have been eating pain pills like candy, have been getting pain shots, steroids, and spine injections. And thanks to the $&@! druggies out there, the doctors treat you like a lowlife for needing pain medication. 
So fast foreard 3 months and I’m still in bad shape, although now I can at least sleep on my back and drive my truck without feeling like I’m gonna pass out from the pain. I’ve found out I have an issue going on with my S1 vertebrae which connects to my hip. It’s causing sciatica in my right leg so the pain goes from my back, through my butt cheek and down into my shin. The pain is still horrendous but manageable now. 
I spent last week up and down a 12 foot ladder wiring up a corporate office running over 9000 feet of wire. Yesterday I cleaned about 15,000 sf of concrete with a surface cleaner. Today, I can barely even move and the wifey will have to put my sock and shoe on so I can go to work. 

the best thing I’ve found for a man my age is testosterone. If ya are 40 or older, find a doc who will test your testosterone because you might be surprised what your level is. I’ve been off of it for 5 years now because I was just too busy to go in weekly for the shots. But I never felt better when I was getting them and will be getting on it again very soon.


----------



## NSMaple1 (Oct 28, 2019)

I have a semi-wonky back also. As far as the wood stuff goes, I find it feels much better after a splitting session (therapy-like, almost), not quite so much after a saw session, and what should be the easiest part - stacking - can really get me sometimes. I spent most of the weekend putting our winters wood inside, about 3 cords, and I'm feeling it today. I try to slow myself down a bit and be deliberate with my movements, that helps, but it still usually gets me to some degree.


----------



## SuperDuty04 (Oct 28, 2019)

NSMaple1 said:


> I have a semi-wonky back also. As far as the wood stuff goes, I find it feels much better after a splitting session (therapy-like, almost), not quite so much after a saw session, and what should be the easiest part - stacking - can really get me sometimes. I spent most of the weekend putting our winters wood inside, about 3 cords, and I'm feeling it today. I try to slow myself down a bit and be deliberate with my movements, that helps, but it still usually gets me to some degree.



this is why I plan to buy a hookaroon. Help from bending over as much!


----------



## c5rulz (Oct 28, 2019)

First off, great post @alleyyooper . You are correct, use it or lose it.

I used to have back problems frequently. Now since I cut a fair amount of wood, have lost 50#s, walk about 7 miles a day in Summer (golfing season for 120 rounds) and cut firewood all Winter and walk 40 to 60 min. /day with the dogs.. Other injuries come and go. My left knee is killing me right now, I iced it before walking the dogs this morning and will go get 2 cord of wood due to my logger buddies are near and will load the trailer with the forwarder. The knee problem is from golf.

I got a new log landing to work and will take a look at it Thursday.

You have to keep going and work smart. I only cut log cutoffs and they are mighty big. A man has to know his limitations and have BIG saw to make things small enough to handle.

An example.


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Oct 28, 2019)

alleyyooper said:


> I just don't know what to tell all you children



Yeah...that didn't go over well!

Edit: "Use it or loose it." is a motivational power statement.
Haironyourchest post #58, has content that may actually be helpful. Thank you very much Haironyourchest.


----------



## sb47 (Oct 28, 2019)

I have been a dare devil all my life, I have been athletic all my life having played all manner of sports as well as rodeo and motocross. Plus having worked heavy labor most of my life and been a truck driver for 30+ years. I'm 59 and I hurt all day every day.
I live on pain pills most of the time and need them just to get moving. Once I hit 40 everything started catching up with me and it has gotten worse the older I get. I can't even sleep at night because I hurt no mater how I lay down. 
My advice is to stop pushing to hard and listen to what your body is telling you. Use every thing at your disposal to help you work smarter to reduce the stress on your body. It will catch up with you and it's a dark road living in pain all the time.
Stay active and don't stop working and doing what you love, just do it smarter.


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Oct 28, 2019)

Freedomins01 said:


> I am a 47 year old female. I was helping my dad in early spring get firewood. I picked up an ax and tried to split a log. I discovered I was a pretty good log splitter even with a plain ax. I just went out an bought a couple new axes. One was a 8lb wood splitting Maul. I love this thing.
> I discovered I loved going to the wood and grabbing my maul and splitting a load of wood.
> What happened a couple weeks ago caught me off guard. I swung with my maul and felt a sharp pain in my stomach. I tried to swing again. This time was worse. I babied it the rest of the day. The next weekend I wore a back brace and still babied it.
> I was feeling much better this weekend. I still had my brace on. On swing three, I was hit with a blinding pain right in the middle of my stomach. It hurt so bad I could not catch my breath. Minutes later it was still bad pain. I rested and decided I would not swing anymore. I did try to pull to start a chainsaw and the pain hit me worse than ever. I was done.
> ...


You have stated several very positive things in your post. Helping your dad; finding enjoyment(enough to find this website); that you have a son who is helpful. Perhaps a doctor visit would be a good idea regardless of not having insurance. This is a set back, no doubt, but only a small part of your larger, continuing, 47 year young story.


----------



## Freedomins01 (Oct 28, 2019)

Erik B said:


> @Freedomins01 Sorry to hear of your problems that developed while trying to put up some wood. Welcome to the site, also. Many of us develop aches and pains from working with wood and we all have to learn how to listen to our bodies and quit when we get tired or a bit sore. Maybe some good rest for a few days will help. Good luck with your recovery.


Hello all,
I did go to Dr. This morning. Seems I have torn an abdominal muscle. Who knew you could even do that? I am told it will heal but I would NOT be splitting anymore wood this year. What I can say to others so they do not go through what I am going through (because this is horrible) is, When your body gives you the first warning. lISTEN.. I tried to play tough guy(girl) and pretend I was ok and keep working. I even got a second warning and even though I did put on a brace I continued working. If I had just took a few weeks off I might not be in this mess. I am told if I am careful. I might be able to split wood next year. ;(
It could of been worse, so I have a plan for this year. I am getting dad a log splitter. I will just pick up the pieces and stack them. 
Take care everyone, and be careful.


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 28, 2019)

At 72 and posting a reply to most who are under 50 makes you children. My own children are nearly 50 now.

I drove semi also and one thing I can say about that job is you are spending a huge amount of your life on your soft tush. 
Many truck stops in the Eastern USA are not safe to take walks in after dark either. Spent 3 days in Paulsbour NJ once and the Gun fire at night there was nearly like what you hear at a local rifle range on a Sunday morning.

I got out of that truck thing and started a job doing auto repairs. pretty safe if you follow all the safty things like always use the tall jack stands when a car is on the hoist. Some don't and die like a fellow I worked with. Always hoot the postive side of the battery first and the negtive last to avoid a battry blowing in your face.

Any way again Loose it if you don't use it.

Once you get my age you really do take the time to stop and enjoy your suroundings. today I trans planted 20 Maple trees and will do a bunch more tomorrow hope to do at least 30 but supposed to be freezing and possiable snow.


 Al


----------



## sb47 (Oct 28, 2019)

At 72 and posting a reply to most who are under 50 makes you children. My own children are nearly 50 now.

I drove semi also and one thing I can say about that job is you are spending a huge amount of your life on your soft tush. 
Many truck stops in the Eastern USA are not safe to take walks in after dark either. Spent 3 days in Paulsbour NJ once and the Gun fire at night there was nearly like what you hear at a local rifle range on a Sunday morning.

I got out of that truck thing and started a job doing auto repairs. pretty safe if you follow all the safty things like always use the tall jack stands when a car is on the hoist. Some don't and die like a fellow I worked with. Always hoot the postive side of the battery first and the negtive last to avoid a battry blowing in your face.

Any way again Loose it if you don't use it.

Once you get my age you really do take the time to stop and enjoy your suroundings. today I trans planted 20 Maple trees and will do a bunch more tomorrow hope to do at least 30 but supposed to be freezing and possiable snow.


 Al


I drove off road trucks with tree spades and I spent a lot of time slinging plywood over lawns so I wouldn't destroy the grass or get stuck in the mud. And picking up sheets of 3/4'' ply that is water logged and covered in mud and putting them back on the truck for every tree I planted is not easy. I only spent no more then a few hours driving on long runs and short runs I was in and out of the truck a lot. Pruning trees and tying down trees and tarping them was a lot of work as well. Then sanding them in and mulching them after they were planted. 
No air ride ether on the old R model Mack with tripple frame with over sized springs made for a ruff ride. We even ran Tera tires in the winter when it was wet. 
I did do some over the road trucking in the early days till I got tired of that and found a day driving job.


----------



## SS396driver (Oct 28, 2019)

Well I really have no aches or pains but I have broken a few bones doing firewood this was the worst one


----------



## SS396driver (Oct 28, 2019)

Broke the finger in three places had to be pinned


----------



## Camper (Oct 30, 2019)

SuperDuty04 said:


> this is why I plan to buy a hookaroon. Help from bending over as much!


My son bought a hookaroon At the Paul Bunyan festival at the Paul Bunyan festival in Ohio this month. I wish I would have bought one years ago. Its a lot easier on a old wore out back like mine than bending over and picking up every piece of wood. You won’t be disappointed with it.


----------



## sb47 (Oct 30, 2019)

Camper said:


> My son bought a hookaroon At the Paul Bunyan festival at the Paul Bunyan festival in Ohio this month. I wish I would have bought one years ago. Its a lot easier on a old wore out back like mine than bending over and picking up every piece of wood. You won’t be disappointed with it.




After I noodle down my rounds I use a hand dolly to roll the noodled rounds to the splitter then if I lay the dolly down on it's back side the round is about a foot off the ground and that little head start helps keep from dead lifting a round from ground level.
My dolly has 10'' wheels so the rounds are about a foot off the ground and that helps a lot. So I'm basically lifting from knee height instead of from ground height and I'm right next to the splitter so it's much easier.


----------



## Camper (Oct 30, 2019)

sb47 said:


> After I noodle down my rounds I use a hand dolly to roll the noodled rounds to the splitter then if I lay the dolly down on it's back side the round is about a foot off the ground and that little head start helps keep from dead lifting a round from ground level.
> My dolly has 10'' wheels so the rounds are about a foot off the ground and that helps a lot. So I'm basically lifting from knee height instead of from ground height and I'm right next to the splitter so it's much easier.


I’ve got a lot of back and neck problems the last couple years fire wood has caused me a lot of pain but I like doing it and don’t want to stop. I finally pulled the trigger and bought a eastonmade 12-22 splitter with the new box wedge and pull back arm. We’ve split about 6 full cords of all hard wood with it between it and the hookaroon my back didn’t give me any problems. The machine with the pull back arm takes all the work out of splitting that and my wife has split almost every round and several of them has been more than 30”. I mostly load the lift and put the splits on the tractor trailer.


----------



## SuperDuty04 (Oct 30, 2019)

My dad surprised me with a fiskars splitting axe last weekend. Man that’s another priceless tool to have. It splits way better than any maul I’ve ever used! A hookaroon is the very next purchase I’m making.


----------



## Capitalist (Oct 30, 2019)

gwiley said:


> At 40 years old I still have never injured my back, but I am starting to sense that I push my luck more often than I should. I was unloading a load of red oak rounds this weekend and starting getting signals from my lower back that the twist and heave was a bad idea.
> 
> Can you guys trace injuries or chronic conditions to firewood splitting/lifting? I am wondering whether I am inviting a retirement as an invalid by pushing my luck here?
> 
> ...


Square cube law. 
A little guy is better suited to take the abuse. Actually have an 80 year old patron that is about 5'4 and works alone as a plumber and electrician still. Usually the smaller the guy the longer the duration they can bounce around. 

Flesh and bone is flesh and bone. Same basic strength per weight of muscle or bone but in larger quatities it strains harder on joints especially. Overall the cube is bigger and not as self sustaining as a smaller cube.

From google because I am not that smart: "When a physical object maintains the same density and is scaled up, its volume and mass are increased by the cube of the multiplier while its surface area increases only by the square of said multiplier. This would mean that when the larger version of the object is accelerated at the same rate as the original, more pressure would be exerted on the surface of the larger object."

Arthritis is a given. 
Extremities hit hardest usually unless direct injury or genetic. In time its all gonna hurt. 

My fingers and elbows have been affected most. Back injuries unrelated. 

I may be sore and roughed up but I get a disgusted look when I shake most males hands my age. I want to show them why I am hard and they live with their mommy after their divorce. 

As a bigger guy I would advise you dont jump down from your truck or do any more high impact than you have to. 

When I was 160- 170, I could jump down into a 10 foot hole with tools. 

Now I cant get off my truck without feeling for a footing carefully. 

Size is great for moving larger objects at a low impact. Little dudes seem to get more done either with speed or with longevity. 

Though your height and weight is a great match in my opinion. Overly muscular guys burn up the quickest on average. There is a healthy balance. 

I will be checking out in 20 years or so and I will be a sore sob lol. 

Done with care, patience, and smart thinking you will last a long time.


----------



## sbhooper (Nov 7, 2019)

65 and no issues, except a sore back once in a while. I try to really be careful how I do things, now. It is harder to heal now. I have had both shoulders fixed, so I don't want to screw them up again.


----------



## allstihl (Nov 7, 2019)

64 real soon . surived a massive heart attach this summer .told I did so cause I was in such good shape .everything hurts but not gonna let that stop me .ill cut till I cant lift a saw .


----------



## SamT1 (Nov 8, 2019)

Football did a lot worse on my body than 16-17 years of firewood have. I used to hand split 4-500 cords a year I don’t do that much now, But I’m on strict rules from my chiropractor to not stop. He says the muscle in my back is all that’s holding my jacked up disks (6) in place. Disks are jacked from football and a job I had for 5-6 years where I rode an ATV that had too weak of suspension for me almost daily. 
I don’t haul big rounds though. I just stand them up where they lay and split, or if it’s green or very dry just pop them where they lay on the ground. I do suffer some this time a year from muscle soreness that never heals. My lower back muscles take it the hardest from all the up down. I start feeling the burn after 2/3 a cord right now and it doesn’t stop until I do. I only cut 1 yesterday, wind was 20 and it was cold and wet. Maybe today will be better. 
I take BCAA for muscle recovery and load up ibuprofen before I start. May crack a few cold ones after the sawing and axe running is done. 

Honestly my worst fear cutting wood is Rattlesnakes. Not a deal this time of year, but in the summer filling bbq restaurant orders it’s a real issue. I have a few places overstocked with cattle that I can atleast see the ground in. Not the best wood, but the good wood is always 4’ in weeds during the summer.


----------



## motorhead99999 (Nov 8, 2019)

Around ten years ago now I had a 16-18 inch maple get hung up on a stump I was hooking a chain to it so my buddy could pull it off with my doodle big as soon as I hooked the chain on he jumped in and kicked the front tranny in gear thinking they were both in neutral and it jumped off and landed on my foot I’d say i made out pretty good just permanently loosing my big toe nail also broke my big index and middle toe 

The dark spot on the left side is from stepping on a 20 penny nail at work that some idiot pulled a 2/4 brace off the wall and left it there. That was three weeks ago Couple weeks ago


----------



## Cowboy254 (Nov 8, 2019)

Freedomins01 said:


> Hello all,
> I did go to Dr. This morning. Seems I have torn an abdominal muscle. Who knew you could even do that? I am told it will heal but I would NOT be splitting anymore wood this year. What I can say to others so they do not go through what I am going through (because this is horrible) is, When your body gives you the first warning. lISTEN.. I tried to play tough guy(girl) and pretend I was ok and keep working. I even got a second warning and even though I did put on a brace I continued working. If I had just took a few weeks off I might not be in this mess. I am told if I am careful. I might be able to split wood next year. ;(
> It could of been worse, so I have a plan for this year. I am getting dad a log splitter. I will just pick up the pieces and stack them.
> Take care everyone, and be careful.



Morning! I'm AS's resident PT. Abdominal muscle strain is certainly the most likely diagnosis given the history you describe (prolly rectus abdominus). Sounds like you would have torn (strained) a small part then opened it up a bit better with repeat swings and trying it again before it had healed. RA flexes the trunk forward so it is contracting hard and fast when you swing an axe, and from a stretched position which puts more stress on the muscle. Fear not, however, it will recover and you'll be swinging again. Healing time varies depending on the severity of the injury - ie. how much healing has to happen - but you're looking at a few weeks for a minor strain to perhaps 5-6 weeks or more for a more severe one. Avoiding using the muscle through all that time is not a winning strategy though for reasons I'll get to. There are three phases of healing:

1. Acute inflammation
2. Healing/granulation
3. Remodelling 

People only ever talk about inflammation as though it is a bad thing but it has a crucial role to play in that it clears the decks so healing can start. There is a series of chemical steps that ultimately leads to production of a chemical that (among other things) attracts white blood cells that follow this chemical trail like hounds and they infiltrate the tissue and eat any tissue that displays a damage marker. Once the WBCs run out of damaged tissue to eat, they release a chemical that activates fibrocytes in the area to produce new tissue (phase 2, granulation). So inflammation is important and depending on how much tissue has to be removed will take anywhere from 3 days up to a couple of weeks. During this time, gentle movement is fine but vigorous activity is not - and you probably fell foul of this fact, you would have overstressed the tissue before the inflammation had resolved, let alone healing getting underway. 

Once you are into your healing/granulation phase, continued avoidance of use of the muscle is undesirable and this is where resting it too long can lead to a poor longer term outcome. New healing tissue doesn't know what its job is. If allowed to form as it feels like, the new tissue will be disorganised - ie. fibres pointing in all different directions - and this will lead to that area being weaker and also likely tighter than the surrounding muscle tissue which has a more parallel arrangement of fibres lined up in the direction in which the muscle contracts. So it is important that as the injury is healing you start to apply stress to the new tissue so it gets the message that it has to form in a certain way to do a certain job. In the earlier stages the tissue will be relatively weak so gentle stress to start with, and gradually increasing over time as it toughens up. Typically you will have the greatest mass of granulation tissue there after about three weeks, after which it is progressively refined down to its final form (phase 3, remodelling). So, how much stress to apply? Typically, if you can produce 2/10 pain (where 0/10 pain is nothing and 10/10 pain is childbirth pain) in the injured bit, you will be challenging the tissue enough for it to respond but not enough to reinjure it and as time passes and it improves, you'll need to work it harder to produce your 2/10 pain. 

You want your healing muscle to accommodate a certain range of movement (flexibility) and to be able to contract hard so you need to challenge it in both respects. So I would suggest giving your inflammatory process a couple of weeks from the most recent injury to work its way through then start doing gentle abdominal crunches (not full sit-ups) with just enough vigor to produce 2/10 pain in the injury site. Go easy on the first few until you work out how hard to go. Over time you'll need to push them harder to get your 2/10. Do 1 lot of 10 repetitions, 3-4 times per day. You'll also need to stretch it (gently!) which you can do lying on your front, hands flat under shoulders like you're going to do press ups, then keeping your hips on the floor, push your top half up so you are arching upwards/backwards which will stretch rectus abdominus. Again, *go easy* until you find the point where you feel it stretch (not hurt) in your injury point, hold for a few seconds then lower down. Again, 10 reps, 3-4 times per day. I would probably do the crunches first, then the stretches.

When crunches no longer produce any pain no matter how hard you do them, you should progress to doing leg lifts (lie on back, lift legs up to point towards the ceiling). You might need to start doing them with the knees bent to start with to produce 2/10 pain but the leg lifts challenge the rectus abdominus in a more stretched position a bit like the downswing with the axe so it's a good progression but again, I wouldn't do this one until crunches are pain free. When you can do leg lifts with the legs straight and you can push right up with your stretches and there are no symptoms in your injury spot, try some gentle axe swings and see how you go. 

How's that?


----------



## Cowboy254 (Nov 10, 2019)

Hmm, lost a bit from that last para...

...I wouldn't do this one until you can do the crunches and the stretches without any pain at all. When you can do leg lifts without any pain, try a few gentle swings with the axe and see how you go.


----------



## Capitalist (Nov 10, 2019)

Freedomins01 said:


> I am a 47 year old female. I was helping my dad in early spring get firewood. I picked up an ax and tried to split a log. I discovered I was a pretty good log splitter even with a plain ax. I just went out an bought a couple new axes. One was a 8lb wood splitting Maul. I love this thing.
> I discovered I loved going to the wood and grabbing my maul and splitting a load of wood.
> What happened a couple weeks ago caught me off guard. I swung with my maul and felt a sharp pain in my stomach. I tried to swing again. This time was worse. I babied it the rest of the day. The next weekend I wore a back brace and still babied it.
> I was feeling much better this weekend. I still had my brace on. On swing three, I was hit with a blinding pain right in the middle of my stomach. It hurt so bad I could not catch my breath. Minutes later it was still bad pain. I rested and decided I would not swing anymore. I did try to pull to start a chainsaw and the pain hit me worse than ever. I was done.
> ...


I have been here except lower in my abdomen. 

Whe I was 13 I was riding a bull and got stomped in my belt buckle. After waiting 4 hours in the emergency room to be checked for internal bleeding, (yep) I was diagnosed with extreme muscle tearing. 

Years later I got into body building and was in an online competition and trained abs too hard. It tore along old scar tissue while I was playing basketball with my kids. 

It hurt like crazy and I was certain I had herniated. Only a tear though it hurt to do anything particularly laughing ir coughing. 

In a month or so it went away but not before the swelling and bruising turned my....southern regions black. 

It was scary and painful but honestly it was my body readjusting new muscle tissue along a scar that had healed in a bound position. 

It was gonna happen sooner or later and sometimes a muscle injury can relieve tension that has been there for years. 

Since then my abs are stronger than ever and have had no issue.


----------



## Capitalist (Nov 10, 2019)

Freedomins01 said:


> I am a 47 year old female. I was helping my dad in early spring get firewood. I picked up an ax and tried to split a log. I discovered I was a pretty good log splitter even with a plain ax. I just went out an bought a couple new axes. One was a 8lb wood splitting Maul. I love this thing.
> I discovered I loved going to the wood and grabbing my maul and splitting a load of wood.
> What happened a couple weeks ago caught me off guard. I swung with my maul and felt a sharp pain in my stomach. I tried to swing again. This time was worse. I babied it the rest of the day. The next weekend I wore a back brace and still babied it.
> I was feeling much better this weekend. I still had my brace on. On swing three, I was hit with a blinding pain right in the middle of my stomach. It hurt so bad I could not catch my breath. Minutes later it was still bad pain. I rested and decided I would not swing anymore. I did try to pull to start a chainsaw and the pain hit me worse than ever. I was done.
> ...


Also just so you avoid my childhood scarring issue...

I know it hurts but stretch your abdominal muscles as much as you can during the healing process. 

Doctors wont say this and thats why mine tore the second time. 

Usually it tears along connective tissue and remaining in a semi leaned forward position can cause the abs to heal in a state of uneven tension, which can lead to future issue. 

Try not to slouch at the least.


----------



## Patrick62 (Nov 10, 2019)

Like a lotta guys on here, I have to watch how I use my back. 57 now, and like already mentioned "gotta know your limitations".
6-1, and about 200# I like my longer bars and the handy hook helps bunches with loading!

In the last few years I have noticed a few oddities, and got a half a opinion from a doctor one day. "get a hernia belt"
I am willing to bet that the right side is bad, the left aint much better. In the last two times out, I put the belt on, snugged it up. Ran 3 tanks first day, wow this thing is telling me something!
Today, I ran 2 tanks with the 064 (28 inch) and then went and got the big truck (two ton) and LOADED the mutha with 2 full cords of GREEN pine. The belt helps a bunch, as I did not get the usual discomfort from walking, lifting, etc. It's on my list of things to get "fixed" one day. I know.... but they like to get paid to do that, and I am low on funds


----------



## bbxlr8 (Nov 12, 2019)

Just coming back on here after a warm fall and too many side projects. Interesting thread

I am a couple of years past 50 _(boy that doesn't sound right...!)_ and have learned to work smarter rather than harder like I used to.
I am feeling a lot more misc. pains after a big job but nothing major from back, arms, legs to deal with yet. As others have noted it is the keeping at it that helps (i.e. it the more I do the better I feel)

One thing I thought would be mentioned already is the tick problem. My area here in PA is about the worst in the country for *Lyme disease*. I am careful as I can be and have been tested several times with inconclusive results.
Turns out they developed a new, more accurate and sensitive test and sure enough, I came back positive & chronic last month. 

Generally felt fatigued, had joint & neck pain, headaches and the overall feeling something is not right.
Know some others from my local area on AS in the past that have dealt with it as well.


----------



## Capitalist (Nov 12, 2019)

bbxlr8 said:


> Just coming back on here after a warm fall and too many side projects. Interesting thread
> 
> I am a couple of years past 50 _(boy that doesn't sound right...!)_ and have learned to work smarter rather than harder like I used to.
> I am feeling a lot more misc. pains after a big job but nothing major from back, arms, legs to deal with yet. As others have noted it is the keeping at it that helps (ie.e it the more I do the better I feel
> ...


I have heard lyme disease is pure hell. 
Glad you are better


----------



## jimdeere (Nov 13, 2019)

Oh, Lord, the deer ticks are bad around here. I am currently on antibiotics for two that got me a week ago. Little suckers are hard to get off once they latch on. We get them even in January after the temperatures drop into the teens.


----------

